# Need Help with newly Aquired F935



## cberghor (Apr 8, 2010)

I recently purchased  a used John Deere F935 front mower, and found out that the wiring haraness for the engine was cut out, starting from behind the seat. Is there anybody out there with a wiring diagram or a few pictures. I would really like to test to see if it runs and moves before I go and purchase a new harness. I also happen to be new to the forum as well. Thanks Chris


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum cberghor.
you can try the JD parts website to try and get some ideas.
John Deere - Parts Catalog

Just enter your model # in the Model Search box, and go to the "sectional" area. They diagrams and parts listed.


----------

